# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Thảm nhảy Xtreme Dancer Online

## hoangkiso

_Thảm của 9You, kết nối với PC qua cổng USB. Thảm có tất cả 10 nút, tuy vậy với đặc điểm riêng của XDO, bạn chỉ thực hiện được các điệu nhảy trong game bằng 4 nút chỉ hướng chính, các nút còn lại để thiết lập game bằng cách... nhảy._
Kể từ bản cập nhật 5.0, trò chơi âm nhạc Super Dancer Online do NetGame Asia cung cấp tại Việt Nam chính thức đổi tên thành Xtreme Dancer Online. Đi kèm sự kiện này, công ty giới thiệu tấm thảm nhảy dành riêng cho game.

Thảm của 9You, kết nối với PC qua cổng USB. Cài đặt rất dễ dàng, với Windows XP SP2, vừa gắn vào ngõ USB của máy tính, hệ điều hành tự nhận diện ngay mà không cần cài đặt trình điều khiển. Trong gói sản phẩm không có đĩa driver kèm theo nên nếu máy tính của bạn chạy hệ điều hành khác, bạn nên liên hệ với NetGame Asia để được hỗ trợ thông tin trước khi quyết định mua. 

Phần trên thảm nhảy được bọc tấm nylon cứng và mặt dưới là đế nhựa dẻo. Do 2 phần này không hoàn toàn kết dính với nhau, nên dù muốn dù không, khi bạn nhảy bằng chân trần rất dễ làm thảm dịch chuyển vị trí (thử nghiệm trên nền thảm). Bạn có thể mang vớ để khắc phục phần nào nhược điểm này.

Thảm nhảy có tất cả 10 nút, gồm: Back, Enter (có thể dùng để thiết lập game), 4 nút chỉ hướng chính và 4 nút chỉ hướng xéo (Internet, Dance, Sports, Diet). Tuy vậy, với đặc điểm riêng của XDO, bạn chỉ thực hiện được các điệu nhảy trong game bằng 4 nút chỉ hướng chính (tương ứng với 4 phím mũi tên trên bàn phím), các nút còn lại để thiết lập game bằng cách... nhảy nếu bạn không muốn động chạm đến chuột hay bàn phím nữa.

Khi phải đứng xa màn hình máy tính, hình ảnh trong game có thể sẽ nhỏ lại (do thay đổi tầm nhìn) làm bạn khó chịu. Nếu được, bạn nên thay màn hình máy tính bằng màn hình khác có kích thước lớn (như TV LCD) để có được hình ảnh phù hợp với tầm nhìn của mình, chơi thoải mái hơn. Chiều dài của dây nối USB đến 2,5m, giúp bạn có thể để thảm nhảy cách xa thùng máy, tha hồ tung mình theo những vũ điệu.

Mẹo khi chơi là bạn không nên dùng điểm trung tâm của thảm để làm điểm trụ vì với những giai điệu nhanh hoặc nhảy đôi 2 phím cùng lúc, bạn sẽ khó lòng “tua” kịp theo được. Bạn nên tập làm quen với cách sử dụng cả hai chân, và dùng chính bước nhảy trước để làm điểm trụ cho bước nhảy tiếp theo. Trong trường hợp hai bước nhảy trùng nhau, ở bước thứ hai, bạn chỉ cần nhấc nhẹ chân đặt ở bước đầu lên rồi đặt xuống. Cứ như vậy, kết hợp với chuyển động tay và thân mình, bạn sẽ có những vũ đạo giống như các cô gái, chàng trai dễ thương trong game vậy.

Giá 359.000đ/chiếc (không có bảo hành).

*Hoàng Kim*

*Liên hệ*

*NetGame Asia*
72/4 Trương Quốc Dung, P.10, Q. Phú Nhuận, TPHCM
ĐT: (08) 8455173 – ext: 302

----------


## phimvznet

sao trong báo noi chỉ có 150k?? chắc có lẽ mình đọc nhầm ^^
mà ko có bảo hành... hơi sợ í...

----------


## sevenup024

tùy chỗ bán giá khắc nhau bạn ah , nhưng đây là giá gốc nhà phân phối bán .

----------

